
Show HN: Rebalance Calc – A Portfolio Rebalancing Calculator - USAnum1
http://www.rebalancecalc.com/
======
didgeoridoo
Anyone know of a portfolio calculator that takes into account real estate and
business ownership? I find it hard to believe that my family's investment
portfolio shouldn't be (dramatically) influenced by the fact that my wife owns
a successful small company, or that it shouldn't change if & when we buy a
house. I'd even hope for some risk balancing based on the industry of my
employer (i.e. if tech collapses, maybe it's not great to lose both your job
and investments simultaneously).

Is this kind of problem even tractable to today's robo-advisors?

~~~
USAnum1
Although it's a bit of a hack, you could simulate property or a business in
your assets by setting the rough percentage of your portfolio it makes up,
putting it at the top of "Foreign assets" and create an account for that same
value and putting it under taxable accounts.

Also, feel free to extend the existing calculator with an additional asset
class and account type (for business/property). The code is fairly easy to
extend with new account and asset vectors.

I tried to stray away from physical property in the calculator's design and
stay focused on the bogleheads investing philosophy of using buy-and-hold
index funds. The tool's use cases are a bit cookie-cutter as a consequence,
unfortunately.

------
USAnum1
Hi HN,

I created this tool after getting frustrated with the excel sheet I was using
to track and re-balance my retirement investments (something Mint, Personal
Capital, and others don't handle that well). Since it's re-balancing season
for many people, I felt it would be worthwhile to share my work.

Any feedback is very appreciated, thanks!

Cool features:

* The site is entirely client-side, so you can download the source from github and run it as just files if you'd like

* The save button generates a URL containing any data entered, so you can restore your work by simply loading from a bookmark

